# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Προβλημα με τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο σε σπιτι.

## dant3

Καλησπερα
Στο σπιτι εγινε μια ανακαινιση το 2010 και εχει αλλαχθει ολη η τηλεφωνικη καλωδιωση μεσα.
Εμεινε ιδιο μονο το καλωδιο εξω μεχρι εκει που ενωνεται με την εσωτερικη.
Απο Δεκεμβριο ειχα προβλημα στο ιντερνετ και ειχα αραιες αποσυνδεσεις.
Δεν εβρισκαν προβλημα στη τεχνικη υποστηριξη ενω και τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης φαινοντουσαν αψογα.
Εχω vdsl 50/5 και ειχα παρα πολυ χαμηλο attenuation και υψηλο snr που σημαινει οτι ημουν πολυ καλα και ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου που ηταν το προβλημα.Να σημειωσω οτι και η καμπινα με τις οπτικες ειναι στα 15 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου.
Ηρθε τεχνικος απο forthnet τη δευτερα και ειδε οτι εκει που γινεται η ενωση εξω απο τη παλια καλωδιωση στη καινουργια που μπαινει μεσα,ηταν στον αερα.
Αρα δεν ειχε κανει καλη δουλεια ο ηλεκτρολογος ,αφου τα ειχε ενωσει προχειρα και τα ειχε καλυψει με μονωτικη και οπως ειναι φυσικο μετα απο χρονια οξειδωθηκαν.
Ο τεχνικος τα σκαλισε λιγο και η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο τοτε εκανε παρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις που σημαινει οτι το προβλημα ειναι εκει.

Να σημειωσω οτι και μεσα στο σπιτι ο ηλεκτρολογος,εχει φερει τη γραμμη και βγαινει σε ενα τοιχο και ξαναενωνεται μετα και συνεχιζει και παει στις 2 πριζες τηλεφωνου οπου ειναι συνδεδεμενες συσκευες.Εκει στην ενωση μου ειχε βαλει ενα καλωδιο(το οποιο το εχω ενωσει με καλαι εγω,ουσιαστικα κανει ενα Υ εκει η καλωδιωση) και ειχα συνδεδεμενο το modem.Μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι η βελτιστη συνδεση οποτε το συνδεσα κανονικα στη πριζα,αλλα αφησα το καλωδιο εκει.Ισως να ειναι και εκει το προβλημα,αλλα δε νομιζω.
Στα της εξωτερικης καλωδιωσης,πηρα τα scotchlok uy2 που διαβασα οτι ειναι τα καταλληλα για αυτη τη δουλεια και αφου εκοψα τα καλωδια για να φυγει το εκτεθειμενο μερος τα συνδεσα,ενω εβαλα και εξτρα σιλικονη για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν υπαρχει εκτεθειμενο μερος.
Δυστυχως δε μπορεσα να τα μαζεψω και να τα βαλω μεσα στο κουτι που υπαρχει μιας και ειναι ο καυστηρας αεριου εκει και ειναι απο πανω και υπαρχει δυσκολια να ανεβω.
Το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο που φαινεται στη φωτο.
Ομως σημερα παλι τα ιδια(αυτη η δουλεια εγινε χθες) και εχω αποσυνδεσεις.
Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω στη καλωδιωση εκει?Νομιζω οτι εκανα το καλυτερο που μπορουσα και πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει εκτεθειμενο καλωδιο.
Μπορει να φταιει το Υ που υπαρχει μεσα?
Φυσικα αν δε βρω ακρη,θα φερω ηλεκτρολογο να αναλαβει.

----------


## nissanpower

Η ενωση η εξωτερικη φαινεται ενταξει  και η εσωτερικη οπως το περιγραφεις σωστη φαινεται.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ειναι το καλωδιο απο την εξωτερικη συνδεση μεχρι την εσωτερικη,δλδ εαν εχει υγρασια η καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα.Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις μονος σου ειναι με μια ατσαλινα να αλλαξεις ολη την καλωδιωση απο εξω μεχρι μεσα  για να σιγουρευτεις οτι εισαι οκ απο θεμα καλωδιωσης.

----------


## dant3

Δυστυχως ειναι του οτε το καλωδιο που ερχεται μεχρι και εκει που εκανα την ενωση οποτε δε μπορω να το πειραξω.
Και μετρησε και εκει αυτος και ειπε οτι ειναι οκ.
Και μεσα μετρησε μεν και ειπε οτι ειναι οκ αλλα το αποτελεσμα δειχνει αλλα.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις με καλά στατιστικά, μπορεί να φταίνε και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από την καλωδίωση. Π.χ. συγκεκριμέος πάροχος έχει στείλει κόσμο στο Δαφνί με τις αποσυνδέσεις, μονίμως λένε ότι φταίνε οι βρόχοι και οι εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, και μετά ο παθών αλλάζει πάροχο και λύνοντια όλα ως δια μαγείας, χωρίς καμία περιατέρω αλλαγή. Πριν λοιπόν γκρεμίσεις το μισό σου σπίτι, μας λες ποιό πάροχο έχεις;

----------


## dant3

Forthnet εχω και βρισκομαι νεο ψυχικο.
Απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο σε vdsl να γινονται τετοια.
Και ειναι και το γεγονος οτι σκαλισε λιγο τα καλωδια αυτος προχθες μπας και τα κανε καλυτερα και εγινε χαμος απο αποσυνδεσεις.
Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρατηρησα πως και χθες και σημερα γινοντουσαν το μεσημερακι παντα και τις υπολοιπες ωρες σταθερο.Θα το παρακολουθησω και αυτο.
Παντως λετε να μην ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσεων και οτι ειναι οκ οπως τις εχω τωρα?

----------


## mastoras1

Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ρίξεις ένα καλώδιο πρόχειρα από έξω μέχρι το ρουτερ και να το τσεκάρεις μερικές μέρες αν θα έχεις διακοπές.

----------


## nyannaco

> Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρατηρησα πως και χθες και σημερα γινοντουσαν το μεσημερακι παντα και τις υπολοιπες ωρες σταθερο.Θα το παρακολουθησω και αυτο.


Τοτε ειναι πιο πιθανο να οφειλεται σε ηλεκτρικο θορυβο απο καποια συσκευη / καταναλωση που λειτουργει εκεινες τις ωρες, ειτε μεσα στο σπιτι σου, ειτε καπου πολυ κοντα.
Δες και μηπως το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου οδευει κοντα / παραλληλα με ηλεκτρικο καλωδιο.

----------


## dant3

> Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ρίξεις ένα καλώδιο πρόχειρα από έξω μέχρι το ρουτερ και να το τσεκάρεις μερικές μέρες αν θα έχεις διακοπές.


Θα το εχω υποψιν μου και αυτο αν ξεμεινω απο ιδεες.



> Τοτε ειναι πιο πιθανο να οφειλεται σε ηλεκτρικο θορυβο απο καποια συσκευη / καταναλωση που λειτουργει εκεινες τις ωρες, ειτε μεσα στο σπιτι σου, ειτε καπου πολυ κοντα.
> Δες και μηπως το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου οδευει κοντα / παραλληλα με ηλεκτρικο καλωδιο.


Δε θα το εκανε ανεκαθεν τοτε?Γιατι εμφανιστηκε σε ακυρη στιγμη το προβλημα.Συγκεκριμενα οταν λειπαμε απο το σπιτι καμια 10αρια μερες.

Γενικα παντως μου παει και μενα το μυαλο να ειναι θεμα δικο τους.Τις ωρες δηλαδη που γινεται αυτο,να ειναι οι ωρες που εχει φορτο το δικτυο.
Πχ σημερα απο τις 12.30 και μεχρι περιπου 2 εκανε 4 αποσυνδεσεις.
Απο τοτε τιποτα,τρεχει μια χαρα.
Και ο τεχνικος απλα να ειδε αυτο εξω και να το εριξε απευθειας εκει.

----------


## dant3

Λοιπον,εγινε και δουλεια στην εσωτερικη ενωση και μπηκαν και εκει scotchlok uy2 για να μαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα.
Επισης καταργηθηκε το καλωδιο και πλεον η γραμμη απλα κανει ενα Υ και παει στις 2 πριζες και στη μια ειναι συνδεδεμενο το μοντεμ.
Εδω και 3 μερες,οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω οι αποσυνδεσεις περιοριζονται αυστηρα μεταξυ 12 και 3!!
Αρα παιζει οντως να υπηρχε θεμα καλωδιωσης και να διορθωθηκε αλλα πλεον να εχω θεμα με κατι που δημιουργει παρεμβολες.
Πχ μου φαινεται πως χθες εκανε αποσυνδεση με το που ανοιξα τον υπολογιστη,ενω σημερα μολις ανοιξα το air condition.
Το μυαλο μου παει στο να κουνησε τα καλωδια ο τεχνικος εξω και να πηγαν κοντα σε καμια γραμμη ρευματος εκει.
Απλα το θεμα ειναι γιατι να το κανει μονο αυτες τις ωρες και οχι ολη μερα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν είναι θεμα συνδέσεων Γιατί το κάνει συγκεκριμένες ώρες ; λογικά θα το έκανε άσχετες ώρες
Την ώρα της αποσύνδεσης εχεις τηλέφωνο;

----------


## dant3

> Αν είναι θεμα συνδέσεων Γιατί το κάνει συγκεκριμένες ώρες ; λογικά θα το έκανε άσχετες ώρες
> Την ώρα της αποσύνδεσης εχεις τηλέφωνο;


Ναι τηλεφωνο εχω κανονικα(δεν ειναι voip) οταν ειναι κομμενο το ιντερνετ.Και δεν ακουγεται να εχει και θορυβο κιολας.Σημερα παντως δεν εκανε αποσυνδεση καθολου(απο εκει που 12-3 εκανε 3-4 αποσυνδεσεις).
Πηγα χθες και επιασα τα καλωδια εξω και τα μαζεψα πιο πανω.
ΠΑιζει το ενδεχομενο να περναει καμια γραμμη απο κει που κρεμοντουσαν και να εκανε παρεμβολες.Θα το παρακολουθησω.

----------


## dant3

For the record,ηρθε τεχνικος ξανα τη τριτη.Μετρησε ξανα και τα ειδα ολα οκ.Αλλα το δηλωσε οτε βλαβη.
Με πηρε σημερα απο οτε και μου ειπε οτι ειχαν και προβληματα αλλοι στη περιοχη και οντως υπηρχε θεμα δικο τους και διορθωθηκε.
Απο δευτερα ηδη δεν ειχα καθολου αποσυνδεσεις.Ενω εχουν σκαψει και το κουτι που ειναι στη γωνια.
Αρα τελικα τσαμπα εψαχνα και προβλημα στου σπιτιου τη καλωδιωση(αν και εξω παλι καλα που εγινε η δουλεια γιατι ειχε θορυβο στο τηλεφωνο,αν και δε δημιουργουσε προβλημα).

----------


## andyferraristi

Δεν πειράζει. Ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να συμμαζέψεις λίγο τα καλώδια ...

----------


## mitsus78

Εκει που εκανες την ενωση, ειναι προστατευμενα απο ηλιο-βροχη? Αν οχι, καλο θα ητανε να βαλεις κανενα αλλο κουτακι να τα προστατευει.

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Σχετικα ναι.
Ειναι ακριβως κατω απο βεραντα,οποτε δυσκολα το χτυπαει βροχη εκει,ενω και ηλιος δε πολυπιανει.

----------


## mitsus78

Αν καταλαβα σωστα, εχεις utp καλωδιο. Αν ειναι εκτεθημενο στον ηλιο, επειδη εχει λεπτη μονωση, ξερενεται και τριβεται. Με αποτελεσμα να βραχυκυκλωνει. Μετα θα πρεπει να το κοψεις μεχρι να βρεις "μαλακο" κοματι ή να το αντικαταστησεις

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

